# Greetings!



## DrKizzle911 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi everyone! I've been lurking for a while, but thought it'd be polite to thank people for all the advice I've seen in my voyeurism state.

I was given a Delonghi espresso machine a fee months ago and have just bought a Delonghi KG79 with gift vouchers. So far I'm getting wonderful coffee, but I really need to purchase a 51mm proper tamper. I see some are crazy expensive. Apart from the crappy plastic one I have, is there really a difference in tampers?

Also, I'm tempted to start roasting my own coffee. Anyone know where I can pick up some green beans in London? (South East to be exact)


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

********WELCOME*******

from SW Scotland

where you located..?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Welcome.

As each of us start out on our coffee journey we find that each new purchase opens another door to our enjoyment. Most would say that you could do better than the KG79 but if you like the taste of the coffee you are making then good for you.

Green beans? You could try http://www.918coffee.com/collections/green-beans.

I shall let the others talk about tampers and what constitutes a good entry level tamper.

What method did you have in mind for roasting?


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

I have a 51mm Motta tamper which I used with a delonghi machine if you're interested.


----------



## DrKizzle911 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks Riz, I've PM'd you.

I live in Blackheath, London yardbent.

I've seen some popcorn makers I could purchase grumpydaddy, as I'm not sure I can justify a proper roaster yet . . .


----------

